# Tuna Trip



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Well things are starting to slow down a bit for me. I have made several trips to the rigs for tuna and what not lately. As you can see from other reports the bite offshore for tuna and wahoo has been very good lately. I've had two trips this past week and the tuna gave it up again. We left them biting and was home early both trips. First trip with my buddy Gary and his 35 everglades, we only fished a few hours and headed in with a nice box of yellowfin. Second trip, was with Zac and his 39 invincible. The plan was to get out there by dark and fish till noon the next day. But, by 1 am we were tired and had all we needed, So with headed in early. Great trip with my buddies. Tim has had several offshore trips but a 35 lb yellowfin was his biggest to date. Well, he smashed that personal best over and over again. Live baits, chucks, poppers, it did not seem to matter. Thank you everyone for letting me tag along. I have a couple of pictures with most of the catch. Good luck everyone and be safe out there. God Bless you all. 
Captain Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)758-2165 Cell
(850)669-9100 Hm/Office


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Been waiting on your report we were on the 36 invincible I heard someone call your name on radio nice haul as usual Capt! At the drill ship close to blind faith Sunday night


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That is insane!! You guys would be millionaires in Japan.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Great trip there.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Whoa!!!! what rigs, or drill ships were you fishing?


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

What a haul!


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Good God What a haul Congratulations.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice haul captain!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the very nice comments. I love what I do and thank God for all the support I get from my friends on PFF.

Fishmaster, I saw you out there. I started to call you on the radio but we were busy and I know you were too.

We fished lots of different rigs over the pass week. Horn mountain and the drip ship by it seems to be hit or miss. Some days they bite there and some days not. Proteus has tuna on it right now as well. Nikika, Delta house, Capricorn, Elf, Blind Faith and most of the rigs in that area are holding tuna right now. West neptune had fish before it moved but I have not been to its new location. Nikika is the only rig I fished that we did not catch a yellowfin. They were there, we just could not get a bite. Bait is getting harder to come by offshore. You can still get them, but you may have to work a little harder at it. Looks like the weather is going to keep most of us and hill for a little bit. Good luck everyone. Tight Lines and God Bless.


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Dec 13, 2012)

*Tim Gibbs*

If you haven't had an opportunity to fish with Capt. Delynn i would highly suggest finding a way to book a trip. I met Capt Delynn in Dec of 2012 when we booked our first trip with him and what a way to end the year with a limit of Scamps, Jacks and 1 Blackfin in December. He made several promises before booking the trip and all of which He has fulfilled. The time spent with Capt Delynn and Capt Connie Jo has been a gift from God. With his help i've been very fortunate and blessed to catch lots of Grouper with the first day of Grouper fishing in 2013 landing 3 Gags with the biggest being 48.8lbs. The next year yielded two personal best with his help with a Gag over 50 and a MONSTER 110lb Amberjack. I've been on five Tuna Trips total with the largest YF Tuna being 35-40lbs until this trip. The first one on this trip was 80ish and later that night was able to get a 100lber with a spinning reel which was the most insane strike i had ever felt. Before dark i Witnessed Capt Delynn Hook up with a 100lber on a top water plug with the Tuna skying out of the water with the plug in his mouth. Last weekend was like taking a fishing trip to heaven and i'm very grateful to Capt Delynn and Zac for allowing me to tag along. The one fish that had alluded me was a Wahoo as we have had several encounters with them but i appeared to be snake bit until April 2017. I received a call from Capt Delynn about going grouper fishing and was excited about the opportuny and this trip produced a Wahoo which the hook just came out just out of reach of the gaff and my heart sank. In Capt Delynn determination he put out the lures and first pass He had me hooked up again and i was able to land my first wahoo or weehoo but it didn't matter as i've dreamed of those stripes. He is a first class individual and God shines on him like nothing i've ever seen and his skill level in fishing is the best i've ever experienced. Thank you Capt Delynn for the past 5 years of amazing fishing trips, knowledge and friendship.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I bet they was wore out catching all those fish. It's no wonder they was ready for the hill.


----------

